# Coldplay, Muse, or Radiohead?



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, i try to re-ignite this old feud. Simple question, which band do you prefer? I've always been a bigger fan of Coldplay than Radiohead and Muse, Coldplay are just amazing, i absolutely love their music, which i would describe as "thing of beauty". Some may call them as Radiohead rip-off which i strongly disagree because now they have developed their music into different sound and heading to a new direction which is very obvious during their "Viva" era. I love their new sound, but i'll always prefer their old style.

I like Muse too, they are my 3rd favorite band, Matt Bellamy and co are amazingly gifted musicians and i love most of their songs, but once they go all mainstream i think they have lost "it", which is quite disappointing. Just like Coldplay, i also prefer Muse's old stuff which got me liking them in the first place.

Radiohead is a good band and all but i just can't get into them, their music is so hard to get into sometimes i find them boring to be honest. But i'll admit i like their In Rainbows album, it's one of my favorite albums.

How about you?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not a big fan of any of them, but Radiohead have done some amazing songs.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh, all of them! Heck yeah! :boogie

As for Coldplay's new sound, I'm lovin' it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

definitely not a fan of Coldplay


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

damnnn... I love both Muse and Radiohead --- not Coldplay so much, though.
Their new stuff is different... I just haven't heard enough of it yet to form an opinion.

Although it's a really close match between the two; I picked Muse in the poll.
Why? Just cuz. 

Should've tossed Oasis into the mix, too! Then It would've been impossible for me to pick just one!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

oh man... in my opinion muse and coldplay are just lame and tame compared to rh. they've been really good since the late 80s


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm a fan of all three of them. Seen Coldplay live in concert in 2009, going to see Muse live in a few weeks, and haven't seen Radiohead live yet, but want to. 

If I was pressed, though, I'd say Radiohead. Mostly because I was a fan of them first.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

lazy calm said:


>


^
Nice.

Musically Radiohead are in a completely different league than Muse and Coldplay. Continually shifting musical boundaries with a rich layered tapestry of sounds, I really can't even explain how good they are.

Muse are alright, borderline sellouts at this stage with the last couple of albums being overly pushy of a big stadium sound almost imitating themselves. I thought Origin of symmetry was pretty much their pinnacle, and a couple of stand out tracks from showbiz.

I'm not a huge fan of Coldplay, I appreciate that Chris Martin is a talented musician however much it pains me to admit it, but there's just not as much to it musically as I'd like there to be.

That said music is a subjective experience and what you take from it is entirely dependant on what you're looking for.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

Used to be a fan of all three of these bands, but only Radiohead has stood the test of time for me. I still like Coldplay's Parachutes and, to a lesser degree, A Rush of Blood to the Head. Haven't really listened to any Muse in years...
Also, listening to Kid A while strolling through a cold winter night by myself, is the closest I can get to happiness.


----------



## liso (Aug 15, 2010)

Radiohead are way superior to muse and coldplay. But muse will always have a spot in my heart even if they go complete **** (I'll give them one more album to decide). Radiohead are creatively spectacular though. Never got into coldplay....


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

im not into pretentious sissy boys singing quirky lullabies. ill choose death or no music at all over any of those bands.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a toss up between Radiohead and Coldplay. I go through phases, so it changes. 
Like right now I am really digging "Fix You" by Coldplay...so atm Coldplay.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

sacred said:


> im not into pretentious sissy boys singing quirky lullabies. ill choose death or no music at all over any of those bands.


I hate those bands.
I choose no music or death too.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Muse! not a coldplay fan


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like radiohead and coldplay but muse to me sucks.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Radiohead by a whole hell of alot, although I like Coldplay and Muse


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

radiohead ftw! *way* better than the other two! though i like all three.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

i like all three, but i have seen muse live and they live up to the hype. they were so good that it almost sounded like a recording. i cant say i really liked their new album though.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

Radiohead stomp all over the others. It's not even a competition. And I'm not even a massive RH fan -- just a casual one.

Coldplay are what they are: mainstream pop-rock with the occasional interesting twist. I own a couple of their CD's but don't listen to them much. Meh.

Muse just irk me, though. They're one of the few bands in the "prog/experimental" genre that I absolutely can't listen to. It's just my opinion, but their material comes across as contrived and soulless compared to just about every other act in that category.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

All of them are overrated and both muse and radiohead are tied for making the most boring albums ever. Everybody thinks they're cool just because they listen to "alternative rock" and indie and all those weird obscure bands. Give me a break. I like alternative rock and all the other stuff like it from now and 90's stuff but it's not groundbreaking.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I like Muse the most out of any of these. I never really got into Coldplay. Radiohead has a some good songs, but I think they come off kinda boring.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Muse. No question.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Radiohead should be called Nerdhead.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

im picking Coldplay because the parachutes album, "talk", and "speed of sound"...love that album/songs.
i always try to listen and get into muse, radiohead and other rock artist but it doesn't work for me 

coldplay,red hot chili peppers, the black keys, and incubus seems to be the only rock artist that has replay value to their albums & songs IMO...others have maybe 1 or 2 good song on their album and the rest is meehhh


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've heard of Coldplay and Radiohead, in the sense that I know they're bands of some sort. I couldn't identify any of their songs and won't know if I might have heard a couple of them without knowing what it was.

Never heard of Muse.

Thus I have no opinion on this at all. I'm not even sure what musical genre they'd be considered, though I'd assume some form of rock though that narrows it down to what, only a 100+ subtypes?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Radiohead is the only one of the three worth listening to. I listen to them between Sun Ra and John Cage.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I like all three but I think I like more of radiohead's music


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I like all 3 of these bands but the best of them is muse they have a fantastic guitar sound and great vocals that are superior to coldplay and radiohead who are also good bands.But its MUSE that gets my vote as the best of these 3 bands.However the best band in the world is SPOCKS BEARD.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Radiohead is better than Coldplay. Never heard of Muse.


----------



## HedraHelix (Sep 6, 2010)

Radiohead is like the new Pink Floyd. Coldplay and Muse have some nice songs but there is really no comparison. Radiohead wins.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Not a big fan of any of them, but Radiohead have done some amazing songs.


This.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Coldplay is offensively mediocre. Muse I don't care about either way really. Radiohead has put out some quality albums. I think they were early adopters who paved the way for a lot of rock bands to appropriate and incorporate the '90s IDM/techno style, which has led to plenty of good music but quite a lot of garbage as well.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Radiohead is the only one of the three worth listening to. I listen to them between Sun Ra and John Cage.


But everyone knows I like to listen to my Radiohead between Albert Ayler and Stockhausen. :b


----------



## happyman2011 (Jun 20, 2010)

Those three bands are my top favorites, but i have to choose one, it has to be MUSE.
I chose them because every single album that they released are all great, compared to Coldplay and Radiohead.


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

I like all of them, I remember when I bought the first Coldplay cd and one of my friends said he didn't like them and they where never gonna be big.


----------

